# Sony FS5 - First video



## runnah (Feb 2, 2016)

So yes it's not technically a DSLR but I used DSLR lenses so I think it counts 

Preface: This was just a quick edit of an event that I filmed yesterday. This footage will end up in a larger 30-40 min documentary so most of these shots will get binned. I used this event as a chance to really learn the camera and get some practice with the color grading process since it is very different than using my 5D mkIII.


----------



## SkyFox (Feb 6, 2016)

Love it. I especially like the shot of the horse and carriage, and the bagpipe clips. That intro/outro is also cool. It's got some pop, but still has a professional look to it.


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2016)

SkyFox said:


> Love it. I especially like the shot of the horse and carriage, and the bagpipe clips. That intro/outro is also cool. It's got some pop, but still has a professional look to it.



Thanks. My goal is to try to give everything a cinematic look whenever possible.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 8, 2016)

not that I know anything about video but I think you did a really good job..... and I would probably have more to say if I knew how to properly say what I noticed that you did good


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2016)

mmaria said:


> not that I know anything about video but I think you did a really good job..... and I would probably have more to say if I knew how to properly say what I noticed that you did good




Thanks. Video isn't that much different, just you end doing to story telling for the viewer instead of letting a single image tell the story.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 8, 2016)

runnah said:


> Thanks. Video isn't that much different, just you end doing to story telling for the viewer instead of letting a single image tell the story.



A few months ago, on a conference,  I overheard the talk between a photographer and a videographer and  V was constantly repeating to the P "Of course, I don't know anything about photography but should he...blah..blah" - he was gossiping about another photographer who wasn't doing his job properly... The P however, let the V to constantly repeat that "Of course, I don't know anything about photography"....  so I assumed the P was a dickhead or a really good photographer because the way he acted. 
I was having a strong urge to interrupt them and talk about similarities and that we all know something about each other's work because there are so many similarities in photography and video...
I approached them. The photographer was a dickhead + a bad photograper. And videographer was just, idk, had too little confidence.

... but.. I do have trouble finding proper words in English .. I wanted to tell something about the way you frame and something else but I can't figure out how to say "something else"


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2016)

Its the same and very different. Things like exposure, lenses, focusing and composition are all essentially the same, though the ways to go about it are slightly different. The real difference is the intent. Like I said before photography is about moments. You get the shot of the bird catching a fish or the dancer doing a spin then that's it, the story is that image alone. With video you have much more control about what the viewer see and how they feel about it. I can have my own feelings on something and then shoot it in a way to make you feel the same way.

Also lighting is such a bigger pain in the ass.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow, the colors are wonderful and looks sharp.  The edit moved things along and told the story of the day.  Did you shoot in S-Log2?  I picked up another Sony compact, the RX100iv and it shoots S-Log2.  I bought the iv for the higher frame rate and want to try out the 4k.   I've been very happy with the iii so hoping the iv holds the same quality or better.


----------



## runnah (Feb 9, 2016)

CherylL said:


> Wow, the colors are wonderful and looks sharp.  The edit moved things along and told the story of the day.  Did you shoot in S-Log2?  I picked up another Sony compact, the RX100iv and it shoots S-Log2.  I bought the iv for the higher frame rate and want to try out the 4k.   I've been very happy with the iii so hoping the iv holds the same quality or better.



S-log3! This was all shot in 4k and downgraded to 1080p. I've found that since this won't do 4k in 10bit color the grading options are a bit limited and noise becomes and issue. But shooting in 1080 in s-log 3 works great. Although I've had good results with the cine gamut and some minor tweaking. 

The issue I've found with the S-logs is that exposure and WB are super critical and this often doesn't work well with the run and gun style of shooting I have to do.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice pro camera!  And a big camera to run and gun.  There are a lot of things to think about shooting S-Log, thanks for the info.  Much appreciated.

I bought the 70D for video, but find I like the compact for travel & grandkids.  Shooting grandkids is run and gun   Weight is an issue for me.  I still like the 70D for some video and now mostly photos.

I've noticed short filmakers on Vimeo are using the S-Log to color grade the low contrast matte type film look.

I may play with the S-Log2, but I think for my type of video it may be overkill.  I want to enjoy my vacations and not have to worry about extra settings.


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2016)

CherylL said:


> Very nice pro camera!  And a big camera to run and gun.  There are a lot of things to think about shooting S-Log, thanks for the info.  Much appreciated.
> 
> I bought the 70D for video, but find I like the compact for travel & grandkids.  Shooting grandkids is run and gun   Weight is an issue for me.  I still like the 70D for some video and now mostly photos.
> 
> ...



Work flow is a huge concern. I often say screw it and just shoot in the Cine color gamut.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 23, 2016)

im pretty ignorant on video stuff...not familiar at all with hardware of software...
so...if'n you don't mind, could you dumb down a few things for me? you don't have to get overly detailed, just enough for me to get a very basic idea.
1: is there a "pro" video format? advantages/disadvantages? (you can give me the abridged version)
2: if the D5/1Dx are "flagship DSLR models", what is the video equivalent?
3: does the "flagship" video camera record in the "best"(?) format possible?
4: pro -vs- consumer video lenses? is this a thing in the video world?
5: is there any real comparison between DSLR's best video capabilities and a dedicated video rig like you use?


----------



## runnah (Mar 17, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> im pretty ignorant on video stuff...not familiar at all with hardware of software...
> so...if'n you don't mind, could you dumb down a few things for me? you don't have to get overly detailed, just enough for me to get a very basic idea.
> 1: is there a "pro" video format? advantages/disadvantages? (you can give me the abridged version)
> 2: if the D5/1Dx are "flagship DSLR models", what is the video equivalent?
> ...




1. Like a file format? There are better general file formats but most of the time each manufacturer has their own color profiles and special file format. 
2. Depends on what you want to shoot. You can get some 6k RED cameras for a mere $60k. These are your generalist shoot anything type of cameras. You can get super specific like a 4k high speed camera which can do 983fps. 
Depends on who you ask.
Not really. Interchangeable lenses on "affordable" cameras are a new thing. For the most part unless you are in the $5k+ range you aren't going to get that feature. the DSLR shooters have shown the prosumer folks the benfits of interchangeable lenses so its slowly making its way. High end folks have always used interchangeable lenses. 
Oh sure plenty of comparision. Really these days the sensor tech is virtually identical, its the other features that set a dedicated video camera apart.


----------

